# Costume Idea - Where's Waldo?



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Thrift stores and garage sales are great sources of cheap costume clothes... You might find something that's not exact, but awfully close.


----------



## paintsaint (Jul 25, 2003)

i'd agree on thrift stores for that type of thing. if all else fails paint or tape red stripes on a white shirt


If a deaf person swore, would you wash there hands out with soap?


----------



## Scream Queen (Aug 10, 2004)

We had a guy do this at work last year, and it was RIGHT ON. 

Another quick suggestion once you get where you're going (don't try it while driving!) He took little plastic Harry Potter type glasses, pasted white paper on the inside of them and made the small holes in the middle for his eyes. The glasses made the costume. 

Then he faded into the crowd at our costume contest and wouldn't come out, so the announcer was like "Next up...Waldo! Where's Walso? Has anybody seen Waldo?"

So everyone was gleefully pointing him out along the walls and such. What a fun idea! Don't forget your little knapsack either! 

SQBS


"They're coming to get you, Barbara....."

http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=82


----------

